

Ask HN: Disability insurance for programmers? - krogsgard

I had a meeting with my insurance agent today, and they pushed disability insurance pretty hard. I know that&#x27;s their job to sell, but it makes me think: is disability insurance for a programmer a good investment?<p>I work for a small company and it&#x27;s not a benefit, and I work from home. The risks (relatively) are small: eye problems, debilitating hand injury, etc. But they are still real. Is disability insurance a good thing to have? I&#x27;m 28, but I don&#x27;t have any notion of invincibility either. Are there any good options for a low risk job like sitting at home all day working from the computer?
======
mattm
I have it. I pay about $500/year in premiums for it. Mine is professional-
based (I forget the exact terminology) but if I were unable to do programming
anymore, I could get another job while still keeping the insurance payout.

I got it because I read a financial book that said you have a surprisingly
high chance of being disabled for more than 6 months at some point in your
life.

Look into it more. RSI is quite common amongst programmers so it's not without
its risks.

------
Pyrodogg
I currently have short & long term disability through my employer. I haven't
had an occasion to enact either. So far it's just been a nice to have.

If it weren't provided to me I'd probably be asking the same questions you
are.

------
mlwarren
I don't have it. I'd strongly consider getting it if it covered burnout.

